# Grizzly 6"x80" Edge Sander, It's worth every cent



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

I have this sander also..few bells and whistles, but a solid performer.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

nice sander looks like you ceiling height is limited at the ladder also LOL :<))


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

I have used this machine for about 10 years now. Not one problem and does great work. Guess I've become used to it, but I have to warn my friends when they use it. Need to be paying attention or it will pull the work right out of your hands!


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I put in a drop ceiling (heigth is limited). I bought this in April 2017. The sand paper can grab your work and send it in the direction of sand paper rotation. It's best to use the Miter Block when possible. I only take the miter block off when I need the extra belt length. Advise is to keep the miter block attached to the table surface. If you take 3/4"w x 2 1/2"h x 9"long hardwood board and attach it to the Miter Block, set it with a 1/8" clearance from the belt and you eliminate this issue. Plus you can square it up with your square to give your small boxes or boards a perfect 90 degree surface.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

That monster is classed as a bench top model?
Looks like just the shot for the job (no pun intended)

You guys get all the good tools over there.
No chance of Grizzly Shop Fox or W & H here sadly.

BTW with that nice ladder there there must be something interesting in the ceiling!


----------

